# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker



## craig chamberlain (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm thinking about going to Cabela's up near St. Louis in a few weeks,and I might buy a "Masterbuilt" Electric Smoker.
The catalog doesn't show the model number but has 640 sq. inches of smoking surface.I know that quite a few members have them and I was just wondering how they like them?They seem to have some good reviews but I would like to hear it from some of the members here then from some strange web site.


----------



## lawdog (Feb 7, 2008)

Craig,
I have had my stainless MES from cabelas for about a year now and it is great.  My only regret is that I didn't get the bigger model at sam's when they still carried them.  I really seems to be my goto smoker when I'm just smoking for the family.
I have seen several other members that have them also so I bet there will be several add to this posting.

Lawdog


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got the same size MES as lawdog. It seems to work well for me. I like not needing to watch the temps so closely. My schedule can be sort of "spontaneous" and sometimes I have to leave on short notice. With the MES I can just ask my wife or daughter to keep an eye on things for an hour or two.

The only drawback (IMHO) is that the thermostat only goes up to 275Â° so if you are trying to get crispy chicken skin in the smoker you are out of luck. I adapted by pulling the chicken about a half hour early and finishing it in a 350Â° oven.

That's my $.02 worth. Hope it helps.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Feb 7, 2008)

If the only drawback is not getting crispy skin on chicken I won't have a problem with that.
For the price I thought there might be some small drawback,as long as they are only minor ones.


----------



## goobzilla (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I'm getting a black MES this weekend at Cabelas.  Should look sweet next to my Kamado.  Do they make a cover for it?  It will be under cover, but I'd like to keep it extra protected.  I guess I can get a generic one if nothing else.


----------



## lawdog (Feb 8, 2008)

I did read somewhere that one of the other brand covers for E-smokers ( I think bradly) fits the MES real well, I think....

Lawdog


----------



## hockeyhead (Feb 9, 2008)

I just got a black masterbuilt and luv it !! I just got started in smoking (hot) and anyway I have no regrets.


----------



## goobzilla (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought the black MES at Cabelas today.  I don't think I'll get a chance to try it out until next weekend, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a 30" and a 40" MES; very happy with both of them.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Feb 10, 2008)

I can't wait a few weeks to get it,I'm going this morning to get a "Masterbuilt."I think I'm going for the black model for cost reason's.


----------



## smoked (Feb 10, 2008)

nope they don't, but my little lady is planning on designing one for mine, it's nice having a seamstress in the family


----------



## tjw in kans (Feb 14, 2008)

i see wally world online has added the 30 inch mes for 188.


----------



## welder (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a gasser masterbuilt it is a good smoker but seldom use it. I dont really care for an electric had a brinkman once.


----------



## kookie (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been eyeing the MES and they seem like a damn nice smoker....Just waiting to find a deal on them...Would like to find a 40" around here, but haven't seen any as of yet...


----------



## craig chamberlain (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought a black MES last Friday from Bass Pro for $199.99.I went there a few days earlier but were sold out and said they would have more in on Sunday,but I'm glad I went Saturday since they came in Saturday instead.
They could only get 7 of them and when I got there they only had 5 left,I got one and there was another guy getting ready to get one.So I'm sure if I waited until Sunday they would of been gone.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have a bottom round smoking now,qview will follow I hope.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, I'm finally a true member of the smoke club now, mine arrived yesterday, a stainless 30 for 239 delivered!


----------



## coxc (Sep 9, 2008)

i have the 40" smoker from bass outlets , its great  and it does come with a good  cover in the box , so far its awsome  , its nice to be able to do other things when smoking ,i have a brinkman and it gets old trying to keep up the temp .


----------



## deltadude (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome new MES owners to the MES owners club.  SMF is a fantastic support site for MES with so many MES owners checking the forums daily.

BTW, I am very happy with my Sams 40" SS MES.  My purchase was in mid June 08 order via online at Sams Club.

I do plan on adding a Smoke Daddy Smoke Generator or something similar to my MES.  I want to basically set the temp turn on the smoke and leave it for 6 or more hours, so I can get some sleep.  Personally I have done the all-nighters and a little sleep is nice.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm unfamiliar with the cold smoke generators, but have a 40" MES and need something to cold smoke. This sounds like it will do the trick.
To install it, would you have to drill a hole in the MES, or just put the generator inside the MES cabinet?
Thanks


----------



## fiddler252 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Group
To answer your question all you need is a 5/8â€ hole to mount the Smoke Daddy to your smoker. It is mounted on the outside so you can refill it without having to open the door. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m very happy with the response I have gotten in the past year since I have been offering them. I offer 3 different sizes. Patent Pending 
Thanks Dennis AKA Porky Pa http://porkypas.com


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 10, 2008)

Fiddler, what size do you recommend for the 40" MES?  I was thinking rather than drilling a hole, that you could put something onto the shaft of your Smoke Daddy so that it would install through and fit snuggly in the wood chip hole.  Do you know if anyone has done/tried that?


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Sep 10, 2008)

How is the Smoke Daddy held in place once you drill the hole?
Is there a long enough shaft to securely hold it in place?
Thanks


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Sep 10, 2008)

DUH!!
I should have looked at you site before I posted.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, I just quoted myself.  Will I go blind?

Fiddler252, Here's a link to what Illini did to install his home-made smoke generator through the wood chip hole.  I don't see why yours can't be adapted similarly.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11744


----------



## fiddler252 (Sep 16, 2008)

I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t see why you couldnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t . All you have to do is have a 5/8 hole to insert the smoke outlet tube into. It comes with a washer that is welded on the outlet tube and a nut and washer to fasten it on your smoker. The outlet tube can be used for a thin wall application or turned around for a refrigerator style application. I have heard of many different types of applications using this unit. The outlet tube is a standard 3/8 npt you could put a coupling on the end to reduce the size to whatever you need. The smoke output is the same on the 2 larger units one just smokes longer than the other 6 or 10 hr on one load.Thanks for your interest in the Smoke Daddy
Dennis AKA Porky pa http://porkypas.com


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Sep 16, 2008)

Got my Big Kahuna yesterday (thanks Fiddler). Very fast shipping!
I drilled the hole in the side of my 40" Masterbuilt and put on a couple of blocks of cheese. 45 minutes later I had the fire department searching the neighborhood, because of someone complaining of a strong smoke smell.
I live in a very congested part of the city and my 2 electric smokers sit on a second floor porch, so I can see people getting a little worried.
This thing produces way more smoke than even my lump smoker that sits in my backyard. And, I've never had a complaint or visit from the BFD over that.
I'm looking forward to cold smoking some kielbasa next.
I highly recommend Fiddler's product.


----------



## fiddler252 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the review. When you first light it, it will produce allot of smoke but after 5 to 10 min it will settle down and then you can make air flow adjustments for the amount of smoke you want. I takes a little getting used to. But once you dial it in I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t think you will have the FDP over unless they are hungry.
Thanks Dennis AKA Porky Pa http://porkypas.com


----------



## davenh (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought the mid-sized one. I like it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . I don't do any cold smoking, but use it more for longer smokes so I don't have to keep adding wood. 

Here's a link to my thread if you want to check it out. Lots off pics and a video of it in action.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=22037


----------



## tjw in kans (Sep 16, 2008)

any ballpark of time to get CHIPS burning enough on their own to smoke at first? once they are going, does the air pumped in keep them going? thanks.


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

Where's the fun in that? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, it looks like a pretty good idea if you're going to be away from your smoker for a long period of time.


----------



## davenh (Sep 18, 2008)

I use a propane torch, keep the flame on the bottom screen for about a minute. Put the bottom cover on and turn the air up high for about ten minutes to get things going, then drop it back to where my normal setting. Stays burning on it's own.


----------



## fiddler252 (Sep 18, 2008)

Dave sounds like you got it figured out. It takes a little getting used to but once you do they work very well. 
The one thing I tell people is to clean it after each uses to avoid tar build up. Soaking in hot water and using a 3m pad work well for cleaning.
Thanks 
Porky Pa http://porkypas.com


----------



## davenh (Sep 18, 2008)

Another thing I forgot to mention...I find the unit needs some warm up time. I usually start it up an hour before I plan to put the meat in. When first started there will be a lot more smoke and the odor is a little harsh, kinda missing that rich hickory smell. After an hour the smoke slows down some and you start to smell the aroma of nice rich hickory. My signal to put the meat in and top it off with more chips/pellets. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe the cylinder heating up (gets pretty hot) and the moisture released from the burning wood below makes some steam in the chamber, getting the rest of the chips/pellets damp and slowing things down. Just a theory 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Fiddler is right about the cleaning, needs it after each use. I give it a quick soak in hot soapy water and use an SOS steel wool pad. Cleans up pretty easy.


----------



## davenh (Sep 18, 2008)

I used chunks for something the other day and I kept forgetting to add another..lol. In the MES, a chunk last under 40 min. Lots of trips to the smoker for a 14 hr smoke. Now as long as I remember to mop every few hours I'm good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Less interruptions during the games on Sunday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

